
Show HN: My first Golang project – A Telegram bot for football videos - longsangstan
https://medium.com/@longsangstan/fcbot-a-bot-to-send-football-video-links-in-a-telegram-group-my-first-golang-project-4d0417232d71
======
longsangstan
There are champions league games tonight - best time to check it out:)

